# 2021 nautic star 215 xts shallow bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS SEA FOAM GREEN NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SHALLOW BAY IS ONE OF THERE FINEST BOATS GREAT RIDE FROM THE DEEP V HULL TO SHALLOW WATER WITH THE TUNNEL THIS BOAT DOES IT ALL HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY I ONLY HAVE TWO LEFT $52,295.00:texasflag

[email protected]

361-758-2140


----------

